# HAUNTED RADIO: ghoultide gathering, horror realm, psycho beach party, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on the 2013 Michigan Ghoultide Gathering, the Horror Realm, Psycho Beach Party, Fear Net, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's complete list of DVD releases, and we review the film, "Hannibal." Also, our demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with another hit song!! All of this and yet so very much more on the February 6 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-020613.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

